# US Amps, New Old Stock



## will. (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello:

I am based in the Toronto area and have an arsenal of old school US amps (Unused but also untested). They look super clean and were kept in dry/clean storage since '99..no caps or components look to have any sort of aging, bulging leaking etc..

Models include USA-25, USA-50, USA-100, USA-50X, USA-100X, USA-150X etc.

Are these known to have cap issues ie. in your opinion, would they need any servicing? Obviously no right answer, some may or may not but I'm trying to get a general consensus as to whether these US amps have any known issues ie. faulty cap batches etc.

Any hobbyists or experts in the Toronto/Southern Ontario area?


----------

